
The IT worker bucket list: If THIS happened at work, I'd die happy - ohjeez
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/the-it-worker-bucket-list-40-things-tech-pros-wish-for-1705.html
======
throwaway18917
If I got $10,000,000 and quit, I'd die happy.

